# Free E-books: August 2009



## Ann in Arlington

Post your free* book finds here. For the July 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10769.msg202725.html#msg202725

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!


----------



## chilady1

This one looks good and it is one of 3 in the series! Just picked it up! My first freebie with a link!



Born into hardship, Dar learns to rely on herself alone. When her family betrays her, Dar is conscripted into King Kregant's army and its brutal campaign to conquer a neighboring country. Now she is bound as a slave to a dreaded regiment of orcs, creatures legendary for their savagery and battle prowess.

Rather than cower, Dar rises to the challenge. She learns the unique culture and language of the orcs, survives treachery from both allies and enemies, and struggles to understand a mystical gift that brings her dark, prophetic visions. As the war escalates-amid nightmarish combat and shattering loss-Dar must seize a single chance at freedom.


----------



## bellapixie

Here's a first book in a series of 4 according to the review.

B


----------



## marianneg

Here's one that I haven't seen before that looks interesting (PDF download):


----------



## Gretchen Z

A carry over from the end of the July thread - @mlewis78 said:

Oprah will have _*Let the Great World Spin * _ by Colum McCann on Monday August 3rd for 48 hours, beginning at 11am.

http://www.oprah.com/article/omagazine/200907-omag-book-download-colum-mccann

Requires log-in. Registration is free.


----------



## stargazer0725

Oprah's giving this one away to Oprah.com members for free until 8/5.

http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahsbookclub/readinglists/pkgsummerreading/200907-omag-book-download-colum-mccann

_*LOL...didn't see Gretchen Z's reply before I posted this. Sorry for the repeat._


----------



## CandyTX

Urban Romance Fantasy??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This just showed up on my 'recommendations'. . . .not sure why, as it seems to be a graphic novel and I'm pretty sure I've never bought one of those. . . .but it's free. . .so someone might be interested! It says "optimized for the DX."


----------



## Reyn

The title in the tumor book says Chapter 1.  So it isn't the whole book atleast that is how I see it.


----------



## koland

Reyn said:


> The title in the tumor book says Chapter 1. So it isn't the whole book atleast that is how I see it.


It's a graphic novel (adult comic book).They are often sold a chapter at a time (to make them affordable, full books like The Watchmen still go for $15-$20 when used). Should be three more chapters over the next year, all Kindle exclusive and planned for 99 cents each.


----------



## koland

esper_d said:


> Has anyone converted the Oprah book yet?


Yes. Use mobipocket Creator and once it is exploded into html, view the thumbnails of the graphics in the directory it creates - delete the second copy of the cover page and all the pic's that look like big black boxes. Then build the book - it'll be under 500K in size.

If you try to read the PDF on the DX, it'll hang when it gets to the first of the massive pics (maybe it will come out of it, eventually, but I reset mine after a while). Calibre leaves the pics in the conversion, but resizes them, so the problem isn't as obvious (I suspect Amazon does as well, but you pay for those pics, even if they aren't visible, due to the file sizes).


----------



## arshield

Shawn Wood explores the story of obscure Old Testament character Huram of Tyre, a bronzeworker putting the finishing touches on Solomon s Temple. Huram was renowned for his talent, but he saved the most ornate details of his temple work, including 200 intricately crafted pomegranates, for a place where most people would never even notice it: thirty-four feet off the ground, atop two massive columns.

Huram s example shows readers the importance of using talents and skills to benefit others and to contribute something of lasting worth, and doing our best even if God is the only audience.



Free until Aug 21


----------



## gurkie

Found The Complete Idiots Guide to Wine

http://www.bestdealmagazines.com/specialoffers.asp?AID=1108586&PID=1225267&SID=u421506t1487325f0fp0c0s489

Downloads as a PDF, I have not yet converted it for my Kindle. You need to create an account but do not need to enter a credit card as once you use the coupon WINEBOOK it is free.


----------



## amyrebecca

Yes, I converted the Oprah book. First I emailed it to @free.kindle.com but the title was all one word so I used Calibre and converted it to mobi in order to correct the title and author. The first part is weird but once you get into it I think it will be ok.


----------



## HappyGuy

arshield said:


> Shawn Wood explores the story of obscure Old Testament character Huram of Tyre, a bronzeworker putting the finishing touches on Solomon s Temple. Huram was renowned for his talent, but he saved the most ornate details of his temple work, including 200 intricately crafted pomegranates, for a place where most people would never even notice it: thirty-four feet off the ground, atop two massive columns.
> 
> Free until Aug 21


This came in from Amazon as a tpz file, I don't think Kindle can use. Has anyone gotten this as a .azw file?


----------



## arshield

tpz is a topaz formated file.  It works in the Kindle.  Some topaz files look horrible, but I looked at this one and it isn't too bad.


----------



## CS

FearNot said:


> This came in from Amazon as a tpz file, I don't think Kindle can use. Has anyone gotten this as a .azw file?


TPZ files do work on Kindle. They're a special type of formatting, and in most cases, an inferior one. But they do work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearNot:

tpz -- Topaz --  is an alternate format that the Kindle does read,. though some have noticed that the quality of the print is sometimes not as good and the pages 'turn' more slowly.


----------



## RangerXenos

Ann in Arlington said:


> FearNot:
> 
> tpz -- Topaz -- is an alternate format that the Kindle does read,. though some have noticed that the quality of the print is sometimes not as good and the pages 'turn' more slowly.


I've also had trouble with the Topaz formatted books not holding my last page read setting.


----------



## SongbirdVB

gurkie said:


> Found The Complete Idiots Guide to Wine
> 
> http://www.bestdealmagazines.com/specialoffers.asp?AID=1108586&PID=1225267&SID=u421506t1487325f0fp0c0s489
> 
> Downloads as a PDF, I have not yet converted it for my Kindle. You need to create an account but do not need to enter a credit card as once you use the coupon WINEBOOK it is free.


Thanks for this! I love the CIG stuff and I love wine, so... win-win! YAY!


----------



## amyrebecca

luvshitzu-

I thought I had converted it ok but it turns out I had the same problem as you. I couldn't get through it. Here is what I did and it seems to have fixed it. I emailed to myself through @free.kindle.com and then converted that .azw file to .mobi in Calibre. It seems to have turned out better. Hope that it works for you.


----------



## ladyknight33

gurkie said:


> Found The Complete Idiots Guide to Wine
> 
> http://www.bestdealmagazines.com/specialoffers.asp?AID=1108586&PID=1225267&SID=u421506t1487325f0fp0c0s489
> 
> Downloads as a PDF, I have not yet converted it for my Kindle. You need to create an account but do not need to enter a credit card as once you use the coupon WINEBOOK it is free.


I got this one. It is a LARGE book 11MB. I converted in with mobi but have not moved it to my kindle yet.


----------



## koland

I got it, but I'll try it on the DX, rather than try to convert. From the formatting, I don't think the results will be pretty on the K1.


----------



## Solarraven

I converted it via  free kindle and took a look at it on my K1  it is entirely graphic including the text  so one cannot increase font size 
I can use zoom on each page and most are readable (just barely ). would be a bit of a struggle to read on the K1 or 2  but I'll probabley save the PDF for  a possible future  DX which may never arrive


----------



## marianneg

Simon & Schuster is offering _Uglies_ (first in the Uglies series) by Scott Westerfield in honor of his impending new book, coming in October. PDF download, and you must provide your email address, zip code, and birth date.

http://www.simonandschuster.com/giveaways/uglies-download


----------



## Anne

marianner said:


> Simon & Schuster is offering _Uglies_ (first in the Uglies series) by Scott Westerfield in honor of his impending new book, coming in October. PDF download, and you must provide your email address, zip code, and birth date.
> 
> http://www.simonandschuster.com/giveaways/uglies-download


I got it Thanks


----------



## Jo

Here are a couple that I found on Kindlereaders site

Black Silk by Jan Gordon http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/6555 (Romance)
Gone by Bryan W. Alaspa http://feedbooks.com/userbook/6265 (Horror)

Not sure if they have already been posted.


----------



## Anne

Jo said:


> Here are a couple that I found on Kindlereaders site
> 
> Black Silk by Jan Gordon http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/6555 (Romance)
> Gone by Bryan W. Alaspa http://feedbooks.com/userbook/6265 (Horror)
> 
> Not sure if they have already been posted.


Thanks Jo I got them. They sound good.


----------



## shallowgal

marianner said:


> Simon & Schuster is offering _Uglies_ (first in the Uglies series) by Scott Westerfield in honor of his impending new book, coming in October. PDF download, and you must provide your email address, zip code, and birth date.
> 
> http://www.simonandschuster.com/giveaways/uglies-download


Thanks for the link!


----------



## meljackson

marianner said:


> Simon & Schuster is offering _Uglies_ (first in the Uglies series) by Scott Westerfield in honor of his impending new book, coming in October. PDF download, and you must provide your email address, zip code, and birth date.
> 
> http://www.simonandschuster.com/giveaways/uglies-download


Thank you! I read the sample of this awhile back and have been meaning to buy it. Glad I waited.

Melissa


----------



## esper_d

A prequel to Curse of the Shamra, "Glimmer" finds a 7-year old Dara chasing the mythical Glimmer, a butterfly-like creature whose capture grants its captor one wish. Dara finds herself lost in the forbidden swamps of the Shamra with only her Bauble, Tyler, to turn to for help. This is an exciting adventure that opens Dara's eyes to the mysteries and wonders of the swamp.

http://www.shamrachronicles.com/
http://www.shamrachronicles.com/glimmer.pdf


----------



## Someone Nameless

meljackson said:


> Thank you! I read the sample of this awhile back and have been meaning to buy it. Glad I waited.
> 
> Melissa


I completed the entry form but can't find what to do to get the book. Help please.


----------



## MikeD

Kindle Gracie said:


> I completed the entry form but can't find what to do to get the book. Help please.


As soon as you fill out the form and hit the "Submit" button, the browser takes you to a new page that says, "Thank You. Your free download is now available". Right below that is a red box that says, "Download Now". Click that button and a pdf doc pops up in your browser. Just select "Save Page" from the pdf menu and save where you choose.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Someone Nameless

ahh, I got it this time.  I don't know why that didn't work before.  Maybe the site was overloaded.  Thank you!


----------



## Neekeebee

From Feedbooks: _Beasts of New York, A Children's Book for Grown-Ups_ by Jon Evans

This one has been available for awhile, and I just finished it. I have to admit, seeing the squirrels bounce around my backyard was what finally got me to read it. 

http://feedbooks.com/userbook/2976

This is an adventure story told from a squirrel's perspective. His journey takes him to locations in and around Central Park. I'm not that familiar with NYC, but after reading the book, I wanted to Google Map the places mentioned in it. There is some animal violence, but not excessive. It reminded me of Brian Jacques's _Redwall_, and I enjoyed the read.

N


----------



## Athenagwis

Another Simon & Schuster book:

Raising Atlantis

http://www.simonandschuster.com/admin_assets/1174_Raising_Atlantis_ebook.pdf

Rachel


----------



## chilady1

Here's a freebie! Enjoy!



Move over, Mary Poppins! A free-spirited teacher is about to give a buttoned-up royal something he never expected-a lesson in love. Hungry for adventure and eager to break free of her snobby home town, Brynn Dexter takes a teaching job in a foreign country, sight unseen. But when she arrives, she discovers the Laurivenia Academy doesn-t exist. And neither does the teaching job. Alex du Charbonneaux, crown prince of Laurivenia, is tired of intense media scrutiny, and wary of social-climbing women who stoop to feigning interest in his vulnerable five-year-old daughter in order to get close to him. So if he fudged the details of the -teaching job- to protect his child-and his privacy-who can blame him? His careful plans begin to unravel the moment Brynn appears on his doorstep. She is beautiful and free spirited, nothing like the dowdy, obedient nanny he ordered. While being a nanny to a princess is a far cry from the teaching position Brynn expected, she quickly realizes the child is in dire need of a little fun in her life-as is her stuffed-shirt father. As she sets out to teach both of them how to live a little, sparks fly and unexpected passion burns between her and Alex. But Alex-s deep-rooted suspicions linger, and Brynn struggles with the feeling that she is not good enough for him. So when the paparazzi discover their affair, all bets are off. Can the prince and the nanny find common ground-and learn to trust in love?

Warning, this title contains the following: explicit sex.


----------



## telracs

chilady1 said:


> Here's a freebie! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Warning, this title contains the following: explicit sex.


It has been downloaded. THANKS!


----------



## Jaasy

Got it, thanks.


----------



## crca56

i read this on the amazon forum today and it worked for me.  bought sandra browns smash cut for 9.99 and got hello darkness for free. don't know if it's still working, but it was this afternoon.
i'm sorry, link maker can't find it for me


----------



## CandyTX




----------



## CegAbq

candytx said:


>


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## louiseb

crca56 said:


> i read this on the amazon forum today and it worked for me. bought sandra browns smash cut for 9.99 and got hello darkness for free. don't know if it's still working, but it was this afternoon.
> i'm sorry, link maker can't find it for me


worked for me, thanks!!!


----------



## koland

crca56 said:


> i read this on the amazon forum today and it worked for me. bought sandra browns smash cut for 9.99 and got hello darkness for free. don't know if it's still working, but it was this afternoon.
> i'm sorry, link maker can't find it for me


Deal appears to be dead (no mention on the book pages)


----------



## louiseb

There wasn't any info on Amazon when I dowloaded, I just decided I'd give it a shot and it worked.


----------



## Steph H

Appears to have just worked for me too, they're both showing in my pending-to-be-downloaded, anyway.

Thanks for the heads-up, Carolyn!


----------



## LyndaC

I also did not see any mention of it, but it works! Thanx for the heads up.


----------



## crca56

you're welcome. i never did see it listed on book pages either, just read it on amazon discussion page.


----------



## chilady1

Downloaded and received both books no problem.  Worked just fine!


----------



## CS

crca56 said:


> i read this on the amazon forum today and it worked for me. bought sandra browns smash cut for 9.99 and got hello darkness for free. don't know if it's still working, but it was this afternoon.


I just ordered Smash Cut and I can confirm that this deal does indeed work - Hello, Darkness is also on the way, even though there's nothing about this deal on the Amazon listing for either book. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CS

Found this on http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/

*A Matter of Oaths
By Helen S. Wright*



> [size=10pt]Set three thousand years in the future, at a time when spaceships travel between the worlds with the help of "webbers."
> 
> Human worlds are organised in two empires - the "Old Empire" and the "New Empire" - and each of the two emperors is immortal. The two emperors have each signed an oath to respect the interests of the guild of Webbers which is seen as central to keeping the peace between the worlds.
> 
> In place of a single commanding officer, ships are run by a trirumvirate or "Three." At the start of the book, the patrol ship Bhattya needs a new first officer. Commanda Rallya and her two colleages who make up Bhattya's "Three" decide to offer the post to Rafe, a brilliant webber who looks twenty five, and believes himself to be thirty, but has had his memory erased on defecting from the New Empire to the old one.
> 
> As the Bhattya gets caught up in events which appear to threaten the stability of the galaxy it becomes very clear that there is something very unusual about Rafe. He is every bit as talented as Rallaya and her colleages had hoped, but his background seems to be very mysterious - and hint at an age rather greater than the 25 which his physical condition suggests or the 30 which he admits to. And whatever his past is, both of the two emperors are taking a close personal interest in him. Who or what is Rafe - and why is he so important ?
> 
> I really liked this book and am surprised that it didn't become a bestseller. Good for a try if you want to read a science fiction book which is a bit different from the usual run.
> 
> By Marshall Lord, Amazon.com


http://www.arkessian.com/matter-oaths

Comes in Mobi (Kindle), EPub (Sony), and PDF.


----------



## CegAbq

CS - I just want to thank you for finding & posting such a great scifi selection.


----------



## crebel

crca56 said:


> i read this on the amazon forum today and it worked for me. bought sandra browns smash cut for 9.99 and got hello darkness for free. don't know if it's still working, but it was this afternoon.
> i'm sorry, link maker can't find it for me


Still working! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Anne

Thanks C.S. I just got it. Thanks for always finding good books.


----------



## sharyn

crebel said:


> Still working! Thanks for the heads up.


Re: the Sandra Brown books...I just downloaded the $9.99 one, but didn't get the second one for free...it showed up at $6.39. 8-( What did I do wrong??


----------



## madrye

In regards to the Sandra Brown books, both have shown up on my "manage my kindle" to download.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I bought the one a couple of days ago for $9.99 and both showed up in my Kindle.


----------



## crebel

sharyn said:


> Re: the Sandra Brown books...I just downloaded the $9.99 one, but didn't get the second one for free...it showed up at $6.39. 8-( What did I do wrong??


I'm not sure what happened. I one-clicked Smash Cut only last night around midnight and both books showed up (separately) on my homepage a minute later. I checked my e-mail and the only confirmation I have is for Smash Cut at $9.99. Did you one-click both of them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I ONLY 'one clicked' _Smash Cut_; the date was August 14.

I got an e-mail confirmation for it at a price of $9.99 but both it and _Hello Darkness_ were added to my media library.

Worked the same way with the two Tom Robb Smith books a month or two ago.


----------



## Anne

I just one clicked Smash Cut and got Hello Darkness free.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## marianneg

John Piper has many of his books available for download as PDFs at his website, desiringgod.org.


----------



## arshield

Thanks for the John Piper link.  Several of those books are $9.99 on amazon.  I have been wanting to read his response to NT Wright but hadn't gotten to it yet.


----------



## CS

Found another one through http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/

*Hero Wanted
By Dan McGirt*



> *WANTED: DEAD OR VERY DEAD!*
> 
> Jason Cosmo is perfectly happy as a humble woodcutter in the village of Lower Hicksnittle-until a foppish stranger tries to kill him, claiming there is a huge price on Jason's head. Ten million gold carats is enough to put Arden's best-and worst-bounty hunters on his trail. It seems Jason has become the most feared man in the Eleven Kingdoms-which is news to Jason!
> 
> On the run from mercenaries, Demon Lords, and the full might of the sinister Dark Magic Society, Jason teams up with cynical wizard Mercury Boltblaster and winsome twins Sapphrina and Rubis to learn the truth.
> 
> Driven by the Laws of Narrative, Jason's quest will take him from the bright realm of The Gods to the deadly depths of the Incredibly Dark Forest-and into a final confrontation with the forces of evil. Followed by another final confrontation. And then a sort of wrapping up loose ends scene. If he lives that long&#8230;


I absolutely ADORE the cover art. If I saw this in a paper bookstore, I'd definitely pick it up and take a look.



http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2922


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This site has a free download to a 30 page booklet "Sharpening the Axe" for those who want to spruce up their resume:

http://www.theresumebay.com/

Click the picture. It's a PDF file.


----------



## bkworm8it

CS said:


> Found another one through http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/
> 
> *Hero Wanted
> By Dan McGirt*
> 
> I absolutely ADORE the cover art. If I saw this in a paper bookstore, I'd definitely pick it up and take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2922


I like the cover too, and free is a good price so I got it! Thanks for posting

theresam


----------



## marianneg

A collection of inspiring work-related stories:
http://www.48dayscoach.com/cms/uploads/DanMiller/NoMoreMondays_PostItRevolution.pdf


----------



## Steph H

CS said:


> Found another one through http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/
> 
> *Hero Wanted
> By Dan McGirt*
> 
> I absolutely ADORE the cover art. If I saw this in a paper bookstore, I'd definitely pick it up and take a look.
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2922


Thanks for the heads-up, CS, I agree about the cover art, and the story sounds kinda fun!


----------



## CegAbq

Steph H said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, CS, I agree about the cover art, and the story sounds kinda fun!


Ditto here; once again, thanks CS


----------



## sjc

The cover is beautiful.  Very appealing.


----------



## CS

http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com just posted about this:

*Flash Fiction 40 Anthology*



> In May 2009, Editor Unleashed and Smashwords partnered to sponsor The Flash Fiction 40 Contest. Writers were invited to post a story of 1,000 words or fewer on the Editor Unleashed forum, and the members would get a chance to read and rank all of the stories. More than 280 writers took up the challenge and posted a story. Here, for your reading pleasure, are the top 40 winners.




http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2942


----------



## NitroStitch

The Sandra Brown deal still worked for me this morning, and there still was zero hint it would work until I looked at the pending books on Manage Your Kindle.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MaureenH

Thanks for letting us know that Smash Cuts by Sandra Brown deal still worked. I wasn't going to try, but just did and did get hello darkness as well.


----------



## amyrebecca

Here is a freebie I found on the Amazon discussions site:

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Blue-Color-Lonely-TrueColors/dp/B001C4PHJW/ref=pd_ms_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text

Sorry, I am not sure how to add the cover art link. Maybe somebody can do it.

This is the 1st book in a YA/Christian series and from what I see, she is a popular author.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I downloaded and sent to my DIL.  I think she might like this one.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great titles

Ed Patterson


----------



## bkworm8it

amyrebecca said:



> Here is a freebie I found on the Amazon discussions site:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Blue-Color-Lonely-TrueColors/dp/B001C4PHJW/ref=pd_ms_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text
> 
> Sorry, I am not sure how to add the cover art link. Maybe somebody can do it.
> 
> This is the 1st book in a YA/Christian series and from what I see, she is a popular author.


I love all the titles. Downloaded and will give it a try.

thanks for posting


----------



## Someone Nameless

drenee said:


> Thank you. I downloaded and sent to my DIL. I think she might like this one.
> deb


Could I ask how you did that? So far I've not been able to download and read a book on my computer. I can only download the files and send them to my Kindle.


----------



## crebel

Kindle Gracie said:


> Could I ask how you did that? So far I've not been able to download and read a book on my computer. I can only download the files and send them to my Kindle.


I'm not drenee, but I think her DIL shares her Kindle account and so she sent the download to her DILs Kindle that is registered to the same account. We can't read Amazon Kindlebooks on the computer or send them to someone else's account. Hope that helps!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  It does help.  I wondered.


----------



## drenee

crebel is exactly right.  There are five of us on my account.  So when I see free books I might not necessarily care for, I just send it to one of the other devices.  
thank you, crebel.  
deb


----------



## Meemo

The Sandra Brown two-book deal just worked for me - I hesitated until I saw "Atlanta" in the description, and being from ATL, I'm a sucker for stories set there.  Went out on a limb and one-clicked and sure enough, when I checked My Media Library, both books were both there.  

Thanks for the heads up - I was afraid it wouldn't work anymore since I didn't see it until this afternoon - but both books sound good!


----------



## CS

Now free:

Kindle Daily Post


This isn't the same thing as the Amazon Daily post.

I just subscribed, so I'll see exactly what it is soon enough. In any case, you can't beat free.

UPDATE: This is the same news you see when you access the store directly from your Kindle.


----------



## dollcrazy

CS said:


> Now free:
> 
> Kindle Daily Post
> 
> 
> This isn't the same thing as the Amazon Daily post.
> 
> I just subscribed, so I'll see exactly what it is soon enough. In any case, you can't beat free.


This one says free for 14 days trial period. If you don't cancel within that time period you will be charged. I'm not sure what that means since it doesn't show a monthly price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It is a free blog from Amazon. . . .like the Amazon Daily, but I'm guessing strictly Kindle related. . . . .I gave it a try.  The Amazon Daily was way too eclectic.  I'd personalized what I get on the Amazon site but it turns out that was completely unrelated to the Kindle version.  Anyway, though it has the usual '14 day free trial' verbiage, I'm pretty sure there's no ongoing cost for it. . . . .


----------



## webhill

dollcrazy said:


> This one says free for 14 days trial period. If you don't cancel within that time period you will be charged. I'm not sure what that means since it doesn't show a monthly price.


Yes, it lists a price of FREE.

"Price: $0.00 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet"

So you get a 2 week free trial before you go to the monthly subscription price of $0.00.


----------



## CS

UPDATE: The free Kindle blog I posted above has the same news you see when you access the store directly from your Kindle.


----------



## Meemo

I try to remember to post this every couple of months. J.A. Konrath makes quite a few of his books available for download free on his website: http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#story


----------



## chilady1

Another freebie! Enjoy!

Link Maker is not allowing me to link directly to the Kindle version of this book, this link will take you to the Paperback verison so please make sure to click on Kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's a direct link to the free Kindle book: Yorkshire: Richard and Rose









Note that the link in the post above takes you to the paperback page, which shows as not yet released, and which doesn't show that a Kindle edition exists.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I really liked the "Hero Wanted" cover and description as well.

Did someone already post this one:

Terry Brooks Magic Kingdom for Sale - Sold!

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Kingdom-for-Sale-Sold/dp/B001O1O71W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251034014&sr=1-1

Sorry, link maker hasn't worked for me for days, no matter what author I enter. Maybe something changed when Amazon stopped paying associates for kindle books?

Maria


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Link-maker is tied to the Kindle database, which progrms like Link-Marker and TitleZ have access to. No longer. We hope it's temporary and a glytch, but who knows. Use Version 1 of Link-Maker, which does not use the database, because you need to cut and paste manually.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Magic Kingdom for Sale: SOLD









See the later posts in this thread from Forum Central: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,405.msg5105.html#msg5105

As Ed explained, Amazon apparently made some changes in how their database is accessed. The old LinkMaker 1.0 will work: http://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php. You can access it via this link or go to the Link-Maker 2.0 link at the top or bottom of KB and see the link to the 1.0 version there.

_(sorry, don't know why those KB links aren't live -- something to do with previewing first, I think.)_


----------



## geniebeanie

I just got James Patterson's Angel Experiment on amazon.com for FREE!


----------



## bkworm8it

MariaESchneider said:


> I really liked the "Hero Wanted" cover and description as well.
> 
> Did someone already post this one:
> 
> Terry Brooks Magic Kingdom for Sale - Sold!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Kingdom-for-Sale-Sold/dp/B001O1O71W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251034014&sr=1-1
> 
> Sorry, link maker hasn't worked for me for days, no matter what author I enter. Maybe something changed when Amazon stopped paying associates for kindle books?
> 
> Maria


I am sooo doing the happy dance. Thank you thank you for posting this. Read the series long ago and wanted to read them again but wasn't going to get them kindlized for a while. 

theresam

LOL, it just told me I downloaded in June - it was free then, but for some reason it wasn't on my kindle cause I looked to make sure before going to purchase. I'm so glad Amazon tells you you already have the book, can't tell you how many times I've gone to the store and bought the same book  (only when I'm collecting series that I have already read and want to save).


----------



## crebel

I'm practicing with Linkmaker-1, but haven't been successful yet.  In the meantime there are two new free kindlebooks at Amazon:  Hostile Intent by Michael Walsh and God Ain't Blind by Mary Monroe.

Chris


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Let me help here:




















And thnkas, I picked them both up.

Edward C. Patterson

_--- fixed the link_


----------



## crebel

Thanks Ed!  I'll figure out linkmaker-1 someday.  I also got both books.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Thanks for the links, although the second one doesn't seem to be working.  Sent the first book to my mom's K.  She loves political intrigue.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Thanks for the links, although the second one doesn't seem to be working. Sent the first book to my mom's K. She loves political intrigue.
> deb


Didn't work for me either. Try this link: God Ain't Blind


----------



## chilady1

Thanks Ed, picked em both up and sent them both to my Mother's account also.


----------



## kcgill

Thanks for the info.  I downloaded both.  If they link doesn't work you can just search in the kindle books for the titles, I had to search the second one.


----------



## cannren

The Sari Shop Widow is free too -  I don't know how to add a link - Sorry


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here we go. 











Ed Patterson


----------



## chilady1

Edward - thanks so much for the Freebies!  Your awesome!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Your're welcome.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Geoffrey

And here I was thinking I need something different.  Thanks for the heads up, Edward.


----------



## lmk2045

Yorkshire: Richard and Rose, Book 1, Sorry linkmaker does not work.











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## lmk2045

pidgeon92 

Thank you for adding the link.


----------



## Solarraven

Raising Jake is also free I could not get linkmaker to work

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KS3AS4/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, I'm gettin the hang of this Link-Maker 1 thing. Anywat:











Ed Patterson Linking Services


----------



## frojazz

Click, click, clickity-click.  Thanks for all the freebies!  (And the pretty bookcover links, Ed!)


----------



## Maxx

Wow, there seems to be a whole lot of freebies all of a sudden. Here is another one:


----------



## Jaasy

Shoot.  I just bought a book by mistake - I was clicking too fast.

I wonder if they will refund me?


----------



## Anne

I love getting all these freebies.


----------



## Steph H

Goodness....quite the bonanza of freebies with one week to go in the month.  I like it!


----------



## brianm

RE: Queen of the Orc's  It is excellent !! In fact, I did purchase the other 2 books right away, and am just about finished the 3rd. one. I'm mostly into
fantasy, but  I am a ver active player in the World of Warcraft game.... so the book on orc's sounded tempting. Try it, you won't be dissapointed.

                Brian


----------



## drenee

Jaasy said:


> Shoot. I just bought a book by mistake - I was clicking too fast.
> 
> I wonder if they will refund me?


Call CS and you can get a refund. Just tell them you got it by mistake. I'm not sure how long you have to call. 
deb


----------



## MikeD

drenee said:


> ...I'm not sure how long you have to call.
> deb


7 days.


----------



## Seamonkey

You can also email them with the order number andthey will back it out and let you know...


----------



## Jaasy

Thanks Deb, Mike and Seamonkey.  I emailed them with the order number...


----------



## kcgill

Arghhh  I did that last night, clicked on one click instead of sample.  I e-mailed them with the order # and what happened, I hope the take the charge off and remove the book.  It's not something I think I would like.

Any idea how long it takes via e-mail?


----------



## wavesprite

I did the same thing last week, the next day I received an email back and a credit....

P/S Thanks for all the great links, I've got some great reading coming up thanks to all of you (and for FREE).


----------



## kcgill

Yeah for CS    Just received an e-mail (w/in 12 hrs of sending the request to remove) that they have removed the errant book and requested a credit for it.  I haven't dealt much with their CS but they have been very nice the few times I have.


----------



## Jaasy

They refunded me. They also informed me that it can be done from the Kindle...



> Just so you know, you can also cancel accidental purchases yourself for a short time after the order is placed. Simply select the "Purchased by Accident? Cancel this Order" option on the order confirmation page displayed on your Kindle.


----------



## Addie

Jaasy said:


> They refunded me. They also informed me that it can be done from the Kindle...


Yep! After you click a book, it says, "Accidentally one-clicked?" or something like that, and then if you did, you can click it and get your money back.


----------



## 911jason

I just found another freebie, don't think it's already been listed here...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And that Freebie is worth $20.00. This is the best darn series (up to five books now) out there in the last few years. Well, I can think of another one, but it's off topic.  

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it's been free for quite a while. . . I know I got it back in March. . . . .but it hasn't been listed in this month's thread 'til now!


----------



## 911jason

Uh-oh, did I make a newbie mistake? I guess I just assumed that (other than the classics) the freebies were only available for a calendar month. How often do new freebies show up?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No newbie mistake. . . . .that's partly why we have monthly threads because things come and go. . . how often?  Hard to say.  New ones seem to pop up randomly.  Some are short lived. . .some, like this one apparently, just keep hanging around.  But we get new folks here all the time so it's never a bad idea to repeat.

If you go to the first post of this thread, you'll see a link to last months link. . .some of those books might still be free.  The first post of that thread will have a link to the month before and so on. . . .and there's no problem posting books that were posted in previous months, if they're still free!


----------



## 911jason

Great! Thanks for the valuable, but free, info!


----------



## chilady1

911jason said:


> Uh-oh, did I make a newbie mistake? I guess I just assumed that (other than the classics) the freebies were only available for a calendar month. How often do new freebies show up?


Never a mistake, if you see a free one, post it! Thanks Jason!


----------



## LindaW

Jaasy said:


> Shoot. I just bought a book by mistake - I was clicking too fast.
> 
> I wonder if they will refund me?


I did the same thing awhile back. Chalked it up to my own dumb fault - and wound up loving the book! It was "The House at Riverton" by Kate Morton. Not free - but I liked it a lot.

Why can't I ever get the link maker to work


----------



## evpseeker

Maxx said:


> Wow, there seems to be a whole lot of freebies all of a sudden. Here is another one:


I came a gnat's behind of 'buying' this book doing the one click thing. I had gotten click happy. 
I caught the price change about a millisecond before I clicked.
The book is no longer free, it's now $7.99


----------



## sjc

Thanks for all the FREEBIES everyone.  At this rate; I won't have to plow through my $71.67 worth from coinstar!!


----------



## LisaW.




----------



## ripal

I already finished reading The Sari Shop Widow in 2 days and loved the book!

Thank you!


----------



## chilady1

ripal said:


> I already finished reading The Sari Shop Widow in 2 days and loved the book!


Thanks Ripal - good to know. It looked very interesting to me as well so glad to hear you liked it. It is on my TBR list and will be queued up shortly.


----------



## Geoffrey

I started reading The Sari Shop Widow and I knew within the first page this was going to be a great book .... unfortunately I'm in the mood for something silly before I dig into this one ...


----------



## Rasputina

I just came to post about the Sari Shop Widow, I just saw it while I was cruising Amazon and immediately bought it.


----------



## ak rain

Sari Shop says its for the DX will it look ok on the K2?


----------



## chilady1

Rasputina said:


> I just came to post about the Sari Shop Widow, I just saw it while I was cruising Amazon and immediately bought it.


Hopefully you got it for free because it has been free for about a couple of days


----------



## Anne

chilady1 said:


> Hopefully you got it for free because it has been free for about a couple of days


I think it still is free.


----------



## sam

I just one-clicked, it looked good to me as well and it is still free!

Thanks all!

Sam


----------



## Brianetics

*Members Only by Richard Seymour*

Description:
When Eric finds himself dead and unable to enter heaven as he is not a member, he obtains a pass on the black market and takes his place in paradise under the identity of Carmine Craxxi, who, unbeknown to Eric, is a New York mafia boss who had bribed the Pope to guarantee safe passage through the Pearly Gates.

What follows is a humorous and thought-provoking adventure as Eric wrestles with such philosophical concepts as heaven and hell being states of mind, having your life threatened when you are already dead, meeting God, falling in love and what happens to babies conceived in heaven. Eric will never be the same again, though will he ever know anything about it?

Free PDF version link is at the bottom of the page.
Direct Link to file here.

Note: I converted this with Mobipocket Creator for my Kindle 2 and it looks great.

LINKS NOW WORK. Sorry, it has been a while since I posted on a forum and got my bbcode mixed up with html.


----------



## Athenagwis

Brianetics said:


> *Members Only by Richard Seymour*
> 
> Description:
> When Eric finds himself dead and unable to enter heaven as he is not a member, he obtains a pass on the black market and takes his place in paradise under the identity of Carmine Craxxi, who, unbeknown to Eric, is a New York mafia boss who had bribed the Pope to guarantee safe passage through the Pearly Gates.
> 
> What follows is a humorous and thought-provoking adventure as Eric wrestles with such philosophical concepts as heaven and hell being states of mind, having your life threatened when you are already dead, meeting God, falling in love and what happens to babies conceived in heaven. Eric will never be the same again, though will he ever know anything about it?
> 
> Free PDF version link is at the bottom of the page.
> Direct Link to file here.
> 
> Note: I converted this with Mobipocket Creator for my Kindle 2 and it looks great.


This looks good, has anyone read him before? Is he good? I'll give t a try anyway, but just curious what others think!

Oh and here's a better link: http://www.richard-seymour.net/

Rachel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brianetics, I corrected the links to your books by brettsavory and are reposting your post below with the corrected links.



Brianetics said:


> *The Distance Travelled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Link to PDF
> Direct Link to PRC
> Link Website
> 
> *Product Description*
> Why have certain denizens of Hell taken to throwing farm animals through innocent folks' kitchen windows? How long does it take a dead, desiccated gas attendant to walk out to his pumps? What sort of relationship do the Lord of the Underworld and Hell's Head Torturer have besides the obvious professional one? What kind of air conditioning units do they use down there? Do they listen to Cyndi Lauper? What is Hell's official currency, and by what criteria did The Big Red Fella choose it? Can pigs eat cereal with a spoon? What nameless beast dwells in the flame pit near the hole to Upside? What is Upside, for that matter, and why should you care anyway?
> 
> Within the pages of this book, you will find the answers to these pressing questions, as well as answers to other, significantly less pressing, questions...
> 
> Welcome to Hell! Where your torture sessions are scheduled... And pigs fall from the sky... And a little girl from the Upside is missing... And it's up to one of Hell's least likely denizens to find her... Along with the girl's brother, a walking skeleton of a man who may just be older than time, a giant Hell rat and a gorgeous woman with too many secrets, he ventures into the heart of Hell to find some answers... And maybe miss a torture session or two.
> 
> *No Further Messages* (Short Story Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Link to PDF
> Link Website
> 
> *Product Description*
> This is not, and never has been, about you. Any of you. This is not, and never has been, about good and bad. This makes no sense to you, I know. I have taken all who are worthy. There will be no further messages. w w w Twenty-one short stories by Brett Alexander Savory, featuring three tales original to this collection. "Savory deserves to make a great impression on both our highly mutable genre and the reading public." -Peter Straub "A stylish and intelligent writer. File under Original and Startling." -Ramsey Campbell "If you gave me 10 words to describe Brett Savory's writing style, I'd only need 5: Like A House On Fire." -Craig Davidson


----------



## Brianetics

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Brianetics, I corrected the links to your books by brettsavory and are reposting your post below with the corrected links.


Thanks Betsy. Like I sad in my corrected post above, it has been a while since I posted on a forum and got my bbcode mixed up with html.

Brian


----------



## Brianetics

Athenagwis said:


> This looks good, has anyone read him before? Is he good? I'll give t a try anyway, but just curious what others think!
> 
> Oh and here's a better link: http://www.richard-seymour.net/
> 
> Rachel


I should have stated that I also have the print copy of this book. It is hilarious and was one of the more enjoyable reads I have read in a long time. The author is British so if you like wry humor, this might just be down your alley. Mr. Seymour is supposed to be writing a sequel to this which I am eagerly anticipating.

Brian

P.S. I corrected the links in my original post. They should all work now.


----------



## Brianetics

*Horror Story and Other Horror Stories by Robert Boyczuk*










Direct Link to PDF
Direct Link to PRC
Link Website

*Product Description*
Love and loss are the two prevailing themes in this gripping short story collection, featuring 19 of the author's tales-five of which are original to this collection: "When Fat Men Love Thin Women," "The Death Artist," "The Uncertainty Principle," "Monster," and "The Love Clinic." The rest of the stories appeared in such publications as On Spec, TransVersions, Prairie Fire, Northern Frights, Dark Planet, Descant, ChiZine, and the Tesseracts and Queer Fear anthology series.


----------



## amyrebecca

Saw this link on the Amazon Discussion board:

http://newfreebooks.com

Looks like lots of freebies!


----------



## Athenagwis

amyrebecca said:


> Saw this link on the Amazon Discussion board:
> 
> http://newfreebooks.com
> 
> Looks like lots of freebies!


great link! I wonder if anyone has read any of these and can suggest any? I don't like downloading everything that's free, just ones I might enjoy, with suggestions from KB members of course!!

Rachel


----------



## Jaasy

amyrebecca said:


> Saw this link on the Amazon Discussion board:
> 
> http://newfreebooks.com
> 
> Looks like lots of freebies!


Looks like a vey good link. Thanks Amyrebecca.


----------



## Someone Nameless

On that link, I love Hissy Fit by Mary Kay Andrews.  I see that it opens on your computer but is there anyway to save this or download it?


----------



## pidgeon92

Kindle Gracie said:


> On that link, I love Hissy Fit by Mary Kay Andrews. I see that it opens on your computer but is there anyway to save this or download it?


I don't see a way.... It looks like the pages are graphics, not text.


----------



## sam

Hissy Fit is not the entire book, just the first 13 chapters. If you want to read the whole book it is $8.76 through Amazon.

Hissy Fit









Great job on their part of getting me hooked because now I want to know what happens...

Sam


----------



## madrye

Not sure if many of you check out this site.

http://www.free-ebooks.net


----------



## madrye

Here's another site letting you download books, mostly romance and hey in today's world who couldn't use a little romance

http://ruthannnordin.com/free_ebooks


----------



## CandyTX

I can't get the link thing to work, but this is written by a 16 year old, it's YA Fantasy...

Legacy by Cayla Kluver - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y5O7U/ - this seems to be some new "Encore" program (http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000373401) they are doing. Interesting.


----------



## Chad Winters

candytx said:


> I can't get the link thing to work, but this is written by a 16 year old, it's YA Fantasy...
> 
> Legacy by Cayla Kluver - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y5O7U/ - this seems to be some new "Encore" program (http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000373401) they are doing. Interesting.


Wow!! I don't know if its any good, but Amazon was heavily promoting that not long ago. I'm surprised its free.


----------



## Athenagwis

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Wow!! I don't know if its any good, but Amazon was heavily promoting that not long ago. I'm surprised its free.


Probably to get it into the top rankings then it will go back to paid. I don't think it ever made top rankings when it was paid ....


----------



## ripal

ak rain said:


> Sari Shop says its for the DX will it look ok on the K2?


It looked fine on my K2.


----------



## esper_d

candytx said:


> I can't get the link thing to work, but this is written by a 16 year old, it's YA Fantasy...
> 
> Legacy by Cayla Kluver - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y5O7U/ - this seems to be some new "Encore" program (http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000373401) they are doing. Interesting.


thank you


----------



## Ephany

candytx said:


> I can't get the link thing to work, but this is written by a 16 year old, it's YA Fantasy...
> 
> Legacy by Cayla Kluver - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y5O7U/ - this seems to be some new "Encore" program (http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000373401) they are doing. Interesting.


Thanks for this, I was debating it as a Vine choice last week and now I'm glad that I waited.


----------



## ak rain

ripal said:


> It looked fine on my K2.


thank you Ripal


----------



## OliverfromFar

Hello Rachel,

Do you still happen to have "Raising Atlantis " from Thomas Greanias? I am looking for the ebook version from april 2002. Maybe you can be of help to me please.
Looking forward to your reply. Thank you
Oliver


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## at2ecw

Anyone have a version of this ebook? I would like to check it out, as it was a pre-release version and had some things cut out of the other paperback. Thanks!


----------

